# Can you get validated/confirmed with less than 100 posts?



## moose3 (Jul 7, 2009)

Since the mod/s were unhappy with my posts in the newest contest I'll ask the questions here starting with the quote:



			
				shaunj66 said:
			
		

> Please note that this competition is open to *CONFIRMED MEMBERS ONLY*. If you are in the Newcomers group, your entry will *NOT *be accepted. You need to have a minimum of 100 posts to be in the Confirmed Members group (or *in the past* have had your account personally validated by a member of staff).
> So this personal validation thing... that was something only done in the past? Or you had to have been validated prior to the contest starting?
> 
> If validation is still an option, where do I sign up?  Otherwise I'll see about some good old fashioned necro-posting since I don't think it will resurrect the posts to the top of the thread.
> ...


Since I can't see the shout box, I can't see if there might be other hints.

On a happy note: post count is now 44, weeee!


----------



## shaunj66 (Jul 7, 2009)

You need to be a contributing site member who has either been active for over 4 years or has shown a commitment to the site. 

We won't just validate anyone that makes a request or the whole thing would be pointless. 

If in doubt, PM me or another supervisors/administrator and ask. The worst we'll say is 'no', but keep the above points in mind.


----------



## moose3 (Jul 7, 2009)

In that case, I won't bother you with a PM based on membership age for another 4 months since my join date was 11/30/06.  At least I should be able to get in on the Christmas freebie giveaways....

45 posts, I'm on fire!!

Make that 16 months and next Christmas... since you edited it to go from 3 to 4 years.... looked at my join date you sly dog you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: I take it statistics as in times having visited the site/consistency visiting the site similar to the 'posts per day' statistic are probably not kept to help the 'lurkers are part of the community too' argument?

*Note to self*
I should really be making new posts to up the count.....


----------



## GameSoul (Jul 8, 2009)

It's uber easy to get 100 posts. Just post whats on your mind in threads you find interest in. It's not like they are asking you to write 15 pages about how gbatemp is awesome.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You are half-way there too.


----------



## Raika (Jul 8, 2009)

Just keep posting and you will reach 100 in no time.


----------



## UnFallen (Jul 11, 2009)

Post post post lol jk


----------



## qlum (Jul 14, 2009)

posting on new game dumps is the also a very fast way to get to 100 I used it after the first competition to require me to be a confirmed member I got form 70 to 100 in in about a week


----------



## Keeley (Jul 15, 2009)

Yeah I don't think it would take much to get to a 100 posts =)

@Offtopic I can't wait til they post the results of the competition!


----------



## moose3 (Jul 15, 2009)

But that's the mentality of the Lurker, we don't enjoy posting just for the sake of posting.  We crawl out of the digital shadows only when necessary.

If we are forced to post (because we want free shwag), we still don't want to just randomly post to add to our post count, only if there is something of substance to offer: a well thought out opinion, obscure knowledge, or advice that would hopefully be over 80% useful.

Habits are hard to break.


----------



## DeMoN (Jul 15, 2009)

Lurkers are worse than newcomers in my opinion.  They just waste the bandwidth of this site.


----------



## Law (Jul 15, 2009)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Lurkers are worse than newcomers in my opinion.  They just waste the bandwidth of this site.



Not filling up the forum with useless posts is wasting the sites bandwidth?


----------



## Ryukouki (Jul 15, 2009)

Heh, and those lurkers are responsible for what makes this site crash whenever some huge game comes out. Pokemon HG/SS is gonna be a disaster.


----------



## Law (Jul 15, 2009)

shadowhunter93 said:
			
		

> Heh, and those lurkers are responsible for what makes this site crash whenever some huge game comes out. Pokemon HG/SS is gonna be a disaster.



No, once again that is the spammers who make THOUSANDS of useless posts about the damn game. That is what increases the bandwidth costs, the fact that people actually have to have that junk data transmitted to them.

If anybody is to blame for the site slowing down in times like that, it isn't lurkers like myself, it's people who post useless crap that nobody wants to read, and the hundreds of posts going "OMG Y CANT I FIND DIS GAME ON  I WNT 2 PLAY IT NAO BECAUSE ITS TEH BESTEST GAME eVARRRRRRRR!¬!11!`2323!2W2".


----------



## Splych (Jul 16, 2009)

Just post whenever possible. Look at meh, it's been a year, and all I got are 1000+ posts. I got to 100 posts in less than a week. But at that time, a lot of noobs were there. I just posted whenever someone needed help. Hang out in the General Off Topic section. A lot of people post about stuff that you might be interested in.


----------



## Ryukouki (Jul 16, 2009)

Heh I'm at 2ish and I only have 600. And i come here everyday to have some fun T_T Thats right. Every day, for a couple of hours.


----------



## Smash Br0 (Jul 19, 2009)

moose3 said:
			
		

> But that's the mentality of the Lurker, we don't enjoy posting just for the sake of posting.  We crawl out of the digital shadows only when necessary.
> 
> If we are forced to post (because we want free shwag), we still don't want to just randomly post to add to our post count, only if there is something of substance to offer: a well thought out opinion, obscure knowledge, or advice that would hopefully be over 80% useful.
> 
> Habits are hard to break.


I agree with this post.

*goes off to look for topics to comment in*


----------



## Raika (Jul 19, 2009)

HADRIAN HAZ 10000 POSTS! Does that mean his posts waste the most bandwidth?


----------



## Saywhatjj4 (Jul 22, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> HADRIAN HAZ 10000 POSTS! Does that mean his posts waste the most bandwidth?



Yeah, He cant keep his mouth closed


----------



## superspudz2000 (Jul 26, 2009)

you need to be a complete loser with no life to have full access to the site. why not just require 1,000,000 posts.


----------



## emupaul (Jul 26, 2009)

its just a _fourm_ why so serious?


----------



## moose3 (Jul 7, 2009)

Since the mod/s were unhappy with my posts in the newest contest I'll ask the questions here starting with the quote:



			
				shaunj66 said:
			
		

> Please note that this competition is open to *CONFIRMED MEMBERS ONLY*. If you are in the Newcomers group, your entry will *NOT *be accepted. You need to have a minimum of 100 posts to be in the Confirmed Members group (or *in the past* have had your account personally validated by a member of staff).
> So this personal validation thing... that was something only done in the past? Or you had to have been validated prior to the contest starting?
> 
> If validation is still an option, where do I sign up?  Otherwise I'll see about some good old fashioned necro-posting since I don't think it will resurrect the posts to the top of the thread.
> ...


Since I can't see the shout box, I can't see if there might be other hints.

On a happy note: post count is now 44, weeee!


----------



## Hero-Link (Jul 26, 2009)

superspudz2000 said:
			
		

> you need to be a complete loser with no life to have full access to the site. why not just require 1,000,000 posts.




right because you preffer to leach right?


i'm on this forum for ages, i dont even have 900 posts... i usually post either helping or receiving help from someone.


SHARE INFORMATION and help / be helpful, and you will get your posts.


also that comment is complete bullshit.


----------



## Midna (Jul 27, 2009)

See me? I got to 100 is a flash after I joined. Now look. (I'm almost custom title worthy.)


----------



## kobykaan (Jul 27, 2009)

Smash Br0 said:
			
		

> I agree with this post.
> 
> *goes off to look for topics to comment in*




RETARDED COMMENTS like this one will get your post count reduced!

the MODS/ADMIN are NOT STUPID!

If your posts are not making what they deem a valid contribution to the forum or deem it as SPAM they will revoke post counts by 50 or more each time!


----------



## tj_cool (Jul 27, 2009)

I made almost 40 posts today
so basically I would get 100 posts every 3 days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but my profile says I have an average of 11 posts a days so thats 9 days for 100 posts (ok, 99 but you get the point 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).
But yeah, I'm one of those guys that post when they get the chance


----------



## Satangel (Jul 27, 2009)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> I made almost 40 posts today
> so basically I would get 100 posts every 3 days
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, you're freaking unbelievable.
Everyday you post like 25 messages at least, it's amazing!
But when you know a lot of Wii Hacking, you can indeed do that easily


----------



## Nerdii (Sep 17, 2009)

Your on 97, 3 more to go!


----------



## tj_cool (Sep 17, 2009)

Stop bumping topics from more than a month old


----------

